

Jobspice: Solution to your resume nightmares - dzlobin
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/jobspice-the-solution-to-your-resume-nightmar

======
fburnaby
I just made a resume on here to try it out. I like the concept, but the styles
need some serious work... Keep at it!

